# Gaming RIG - Need help



## ACidBaseD (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello TDF members!

BACKGROUND INFO:
I have just finished my 12th and joined First year computer engineering.
I want a gaming rig which will last me for the coming 3.5years! [ Not sure but will i be needing high specs for coding/compiling apps or anything else ill learn in the next 4years??]

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *Games like crysis 3, gta 5, mp3, dota2  , cs:go  ,BF4 , COD:Ghosts , fc3 , WATCH DOGS <3 , Batman Arkham origins* Programming ,coding ,basic photoshop ,basic sony vegas pro..

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:* 70k MAX including monitor*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:* Yes both the CPU and the GPU after 1.5years *

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:* I already have windows 7 + linux*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:* 1tb [will add 1more tb after a year]*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:*YES, 1080p for gaming with a faster response i.e lower response time* Or read further for 900p monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *MOUSE = g400*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:* IN the next 2 weeks*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *No this is my first build, i'll probably do it on my own [i am really intersted in computers ]*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:*Mumbai.. Need to know some good shop at lamigton or flipkart.com*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *YES loads of thing..*

This is what i have in mind atm

8350
2x4gb ram
CM Hyper 212 evo -2500
Asus m5a97 evo r2.0 - can this handle gpu+cpu overclocking, if not suggest something else [I am not going to sli/cf in future]
CASE = Not sure but i want a good one with usb 3.0 front ports and audio jacks at front , and it should look sexy too 
WILL I BE NEEDING A UPS? Power only goes off around once every month!
GPU - Confused between 7950 w/Boost AND Zotac gtx 760!

If i go for the 7950 i'll surely overclock so will i need a better mobo for that? If yes that increases the cost..
Also I will need a better psu that too will increase the cost..
But since current games like crysis 3 mp3 max out 2gb vram [They use 2.1gb at ultra settings] Surely many more next gen games coming out after a year or two will max out 2gb vram so thats why 7950 is the better choice here!

BUT i could go with gtx 760 and then i wont need a better mobo/psu [hence i save money] , i get PHYSX with it and also i could get a free 900p monitor from my cousin [since 900p has around 6lakh less pixels than 1080p even the next gen games wont max out the 2gb vram? Not sure but this is what i think] Also 760 is 4k cheaper than 7950 and i will also save the monitor cost


*TL;DR:
7950 + better mobo + better psu + 1080p monitor 
                  OR
760 + free-900p monitor [Viewsonic VA1912WB -is this a good monitor? It's about 5years old]*
                  OR
Anyother suggestion? Like buy 1080p and run in dual with 900p or Sell the 900p or any thing else????????



Also do people at lamington road give the never settle bundle coupon on AMD cards because mdcomputers.in gives but i dont want to order from there as i live in mumbai and their shop is in kolktata and then i will have servicing/warranty issues!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2013)

fx 8350 - 12.5k
asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 - 11.5k
gskill ripjaws X 8gb 1600mhz - 4.5k
gtx 760  - 19k
wd blue 1 TB - 4k
seasonic s12ii 520  - 4k
asus 24b5st odd  -1k
antec gx700  - 4k
dell s2240l - 8.5k


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> fx 8350 - 12.5k
> asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 - 11.5k
> gskill ripjaws X 8gb 1600mhz - 4.5k
> gtx 760  - 19k
> ...



I can't overclock in this build? Can you please explain why did you suggest me this build ? Also why did you prefer 760 over a 7950 even with a better mobo which i guess will allow ocing?

Also is m5a99fx support dual channel ram ? If yes then i should go for 2 x 4GB ?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 9, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I can't overclock in this build? Can you please explain why did you suggest me this build ? Also why did you prefer 760 over a 7950 even with a better mobo which i guess will allow ocing?
> 
> Also is m5a99fx support dual channel ram ? If yes then i should go for 2 x 4GB ?



> you can easily overclock FX 8350 in this rig buddy but with proper aftermarket cooler (Coolermaster hyper evo 212)
> 990FX is the best chipset for overclocking FX proccys, mark my words BEST. what you want more huh?
>almost all recent motherboards/processors support dual channel (kinda standard)
Go for 8GB and add one more later.


----------



## athosms17 (Sep 9, 2013)

FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 (7100)
Sapphire 7950 3 GB Vapour-X (22000)
Corsair TX650 v2 (5700)
G.Skill RipjawsX 8 GB (~4000)
WD Blue 2 TB (5800)
NZXT Gamma (2500)
Dell s2240L (8500)

total: ~67000


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 9, 2013)

athosms17 said:


> FX 8350 (11500)
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 (7100)
> Sapphire 7950 3 GB Vapour-X (22000)
> Corsair TX650 v2 (5700)
> ...



Op wants to OC too so where is
cpu cooler?
Asus M5A97 is not meant for high OCing
Even Corsair TX series has lots of complaints(Do they started using cheap oem in their low end SMPS), so go for Seasonic S12ii *620*

OP dont need 2TB of HDD he is ok with 1tb


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> fx 8350 - 12.5k
> asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 - 11.5k
> gskill ripjaws X 8gb 1600mhz - 4.5k
> gtx 760  - 19k
> ...



+1 for this. Replace S12II 520 W with Corsair GS 600 and it will even more overclock-friendly. Also, do add few 120 mm case fans adn get an aftermarket thermal paste.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 10, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> > you can easily overclock FX 8350 in this rig buddy but with proper aftermarket cooler (Coolermaster hyper evo 212)
> > 990FX is the best chipset for overclocking FX proccys, mark my words BEST. what you want more huh?
> >almost all recent motherboards/processors support dual channel (kinda standard)
> Go for 8GB and add one more later.



Sorry i didnt type properly was in a hurry what i meant was the 520W wont be enough so will i be able to OC with that PSU and that because he mentioned a single ram i thought it doesnt support dual channel!

Also people say that 8gb ram is enough for gaming? So going for 2x4gb will save some money? I'm on a tight budget but i cant compromise performance for that! If you think 16gb is needed ill get another 8gb after a month or so 



ankush28 said:


> Op wants to OC too so where is
> cpu cooler?
> Asus M5A97 is not meant for high OCing
> Even Corsair TX series has lots of complaints(Do they started using cheap oem in their low end SMPS), so go for Seasonic S12ii *620*
> OP dont need 2TB of HDD he is ok with 1tb


Is there any harm in getting a 2tb hardisk ? I am going to need a lot of space eventually! I could go for a 1tb HDD now and get another 2tb later on or go for the 2tb directly? Also please tell me some good HDD's, Read a lot of bad reviews from Seagate Barracudda users on flipkart.



harshilsharma63 said:


> +1 for this. Replace S12II 520 W with Corsair GS 600 and it will even more overclock-friendly. Also, do add few 120 mm case fans adn get an aftermarket thermal paste.



Is there any difference between S12II620 [3People suggested it to me] and Corsair GS600, because they are similarly priced on flipkart?

Also i dont like the looks of Antec GX700 , can some one suggest me a better looking good performing case? 

Also will i need a special cooler for gpu if I oc 7950?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2013)

^ seasonic s12II 620 is better than corsair gs600. No, you don't need any special cooler for overclocking gpu.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2013)

^^ add case fans on side panel that throws cool air (i.e. intake) on graphic card...
that is enough


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> +1 for this. Replace S12II 520 W with Corsair GS 600 and it will even more overclock-friendly. Also, do add few 120 mm case fans adn get an aftermarket thermal paste.



if Op gets an after market cooler he will get enough qulaity TiM with the cooler.



ACidBaseD said:


> Sorry i didnt type properly was in a hurry what i meant was the 520W wont be enough so will i be able to OC with that PSU and that because he mentioned a single ram i thought it doesnt support dual channel!
> 
> Also people say that 8gb ram is enough for gaming? So going for 2x4gb will save some money? I'm on a tight budget but i cant compromise performance for that! If you think 16gb is needed ill get another 8gb after a month or so
> 
> ...



if you did not like the looks of GX700 then do consider Bitfenix Shinobi, Corsair 300R, CM Haf 912 Combat / Corsair 400R  and as for GPU OC if you want to go beyond what stock cooler can offer you can get some after market coolers for HD7950 but that depends on the card's design and model.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> if Op gets an after market cooler he will get enough qulaity TiM with the cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> if you did not like the looks of GX700 then do consider Bitfenix Shinobi, Corsair 300R, CM Haf 912 Combat / Corsair 400R  and as for GPU OC if you want to go beyond what stock cooler can offer you can get some after market coolers for HD7950 but that depends on the card's design and model.



How will the 1.Sapphire 7950 boost and 2.Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X overclock without any aftermarker cooler? 
I have heard it gets OC'ed to 1100Core clock pretty easily ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> How will the 1.Sapphire 7950 boost and 2.Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X overclock without any aftermarker cooler?
> I have heard it gets OC'ed to 1100Core clock pretty easily ?



You don't need aftermarket gpu coolers for overclocking unless you are attempting for a world record. Topgear meant that aftermarket coolers *are* available.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 10, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> How will the 1.Sapphire 7950 boost and 2.Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X overclock without any aftermarker cooler?
> I have heard it gets OC'ed to 1100Core clock pretty easily ?



760 performs better than 7950 or boost in most most games and you can overclock the 760 too to get better performance. Also 760 is available cheaper by 4k- 5k. So why should you go with 7950?



ACidBaseD said:


> Also i dont like the looks of Antec GX700 ,?


that's really surprising  as gx700 looks better than many in my opinion.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 760 performs better than 7950 or boost in most most games and you can overclock the 760 too to get better performance. Also 760 is available cheaper by 4k- 5k. So why should you go with 7950?
> 
> 
> that's really surprising  as gx700 looks better than many in my opinion.



It sure look's better than Bitfenix Merc Alpha or other similarly priced cases. But i really like the looks of HAF 912 for example 
Is there anything better in Antex GX700 compared to HAF 912? 

Also even though 760 can be overclocked, it still has only 2gb VRAM which is already utilised completely by games like Crysis 3 and MP3 so my guess is that in the future more games will use more than 2GB VRAM. Also 7950 has way more headroom compared to 760 with only a price difference of 4k but it still is 1 year old and 760 is a newer card , so i am pretty confused ;(


----------



## Cilus (Sep 11, 2013)

Get GTX 760 unless your are going to work on GPU compute based workloads based on OpenCL and DirectCompute. It is observed that 23GB Video memory is still okay for maximum games @ 1080P resolution. 3GB VRam is very useful if you go beyond 1080P which is not your case. For pure gaming point of view, a GTX 760 @ 20K is a better choice than a HD 7950 Boost, available around 23/24K. However, I am not sure about the overclocking capability and performance improvement of GTX 760. For Sapphire 7950 Boost Vapor-X, it is pretty much high; I run mine @ 1100 MHz for GPU Clock and 1300 MHz (5200 MHz effective) for Memory with 1.256V and the card runs like butter. At this speed, it sometimes performs like a normal stock HD 7970.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Get GTX 760 unless your are going to work on GPU compute based workloads based on OpenCL and DirectCompute. It is observed that 23GB Video memory is still okay for maximum games @ 1080P resolution. 3GB VRam is very useful if you go beyond 1080P which is not your case. For pure gaming point of view, a GTX 760 @ 20K is a better choice than a HD 7950 Boost, available around 23/24K. However, I am not sure about the overclocking capability and performance improvement of GTX 760. For Sapphire 7950 Boost Vapor-X, it is pretty much high; I run mine @ 1100 MHz for GPU Clock and 1300 MHz (5200 MHz effective) for Memory with 1.256V and the card runs like butter. At this speed, it sometimes performs like a normal stock HD 7970.



And that's the reason i dont mind shelling out 3-4k extra for a 7950. Just need a good motherboard with it.


I AM THINKING OF DOWNGRADING FROM 8350 TO 6350 and getting a 7950 rather than a 760? 

*Also since i am not going to CF/SLI but only overclock i was wondering if the m5a97 R2.0 will fullfill my overclocking needs?
*
SO how this build: 

FX 6350 - 7.5k
asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0/m5a97 r2.0 - 11.5k/8
gskill ripjaws X 8gb 1600mhz - 4.5k
7950 Boost Vapor-X - 24k
wd blue 1 TB - 4k
seasonic s12ii 620 - 5k
asus 24b5st odd -1k
antec gx700/HAF 912 - 4k/4.5k
dell s2240l - 8.5k
--------------------
Total - 69.5k/66.5k

Fits right in my budget?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't think FX-6350 is available in India. Also check some reviews about the overclocking capabilities of GTX 760 before drawing conclusion.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's how far a GTX 760 can go with stock volt and fan speed :

MSI GTX 760 HAWK 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

so like the reviews said if the card is not a cherry picked review sample I think with custom cooling [ read custom coolers by third party manufacturers ] GTX 760 can OCed greatly.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> Here's how far a GTX 760 can go with stock volt and fan speed :
> 
> MSI GTX 760 HAWK 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
> ...



Thanks for the info, will the 760 and 6300 overclock on an Asus m5a97 R2.0? [I have read problems of OC'ing on 970 chipsets?]



Cilus said:


> I don't think FX-6350 is available in India. Also check some reviews about the overclocking capabilities of GTX 760 before drawing conclusion.


Yeah i just realised that, so i might have to go with a FX-6300!

Also it seems like way too many people are suggesting me to go for the 760! Maybe it's worth it?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 11, 2013)

If you want to reduce budget, then go for FX-8320 which is around 10K. For GPU, I don't think you can go wrong with GTX 760. Buy the Asus Direct CU II version which is around 22K.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> If you want to reduce budget, then go for FX-8320 which is around 10K. For GPU, I don't think you can go wrong with GTX 760. Buy the Asus Direct CU II version which is around 22K.



So on adding just 2k extra i am getting 1 gb more VRAM , not sure why i SHOULDN'T go with 7950 then ?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 11, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> So on adding just 2k extra i am getting 1 gb more VRAM , not sure why i SHOULDN'T go with 7950 then ?



buddy VRAM is not all about performence , check out real world performence...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2013)

Buddy just go with the following config if you so desire to go with 6 or 8 core CPU's anyway.OK.


   S.No   Components   Prices   Warranty in Years   1   AMD FX 6300   7300   3   2   Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (8+2 Phases)
   6300
   3   3   Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB   4500   10   4   WD Black 1TB   5500   5   5   Asus HD7950 Vapor-X Edition 3GB
   24000
   3
   6   Seasonic S12II 520   4000   3   7   Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW   1100   1   8   Corsair 300R Windowed
   5000
   2   9   Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS
   8900   2   10   CM 140mm 2 BLED LED fans
   1100
   1   11   CM 120mm 2 BLUE LED fans   900   1
   12   CM Hyper 212 EVO   2400   1
   TOTAL   71,000


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 11, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> buddy VRAM is not all about performence , check out real world performence...



After checking the real world performace i think the 7950/760 are same at stock speeds and overclocked speeds both. Even though 7950 has extra 1gb VRAM which will help me with newer games 2 years down the line?



bavusani said:


> Buddy just go with the following config if you so desire to go with 6 core CPU.OK.
> 
> AMD FX 6300 - 7500,
> Asus M5A97 EVo R2.0 -8000,
> ...



Won't a dual channel kit me more effect? 
What if i replace the 760 AMP with a 7950 Vapor-X by adding 2k extra? And upgrade the PSU to 620 by adding 1k extra? Will the  Overclocking possibility and the extra vram increase performance and future proofing??



bavusani said:


> Buddy just go with the following config if you so desire to go with 8 core CPU.OK.
> 
> 
> S.No
> ...



I think your previous post [which you editied] about the 6core was a better one. At the moment there is not much difference in gaming between FX 4 cores and 8cores [Saw many benchmarks] when gaming less CPU intensive games , also many people report that Asus m5a97 evo r2.0 will not be able to OC the fx 8core chips properly.

I see you have a similar build [But a very weak GPU indeed] Can you tell me how much does the 8320 overclock on air?


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

6 core cpu is good enough for gaming provided you OC it  - performance wise HD7950 vapor-x in boost mode performs similar to GTX 760 - both can be oced to decent level to gain additional performnce though GTX 760 got a upper hand here [ version with dual fan coolers ]. Seasonic S12II 620W is a good choice and if you add 500-700 bucks you can get a better cabby ie Corsair 400R.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> After checking the real world performace i think the 7950/760 are same at stock speeds and overclocked speeds both. Even though 7950 has extra 1gb VRAM which will help me with newer games 2 years down the line?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Corsair H60 2013 Edition and I am able to overclock fro stock 3.5GHz to 4.0GHz only because my Asus M5A97 R2.0 is a severe bottleneck in overclocking further more.I think if using CM Hyper 212 EVo also 1 can overclock to 4.0GHz anyways but its the MB that's limiting further OC.In my opinion 6 Core AMD FX is much better than a 8 Core AMD FX if using such MB's anyway.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2013)

We have suggested him M5A97 EVO which offers superior build quality than the Non-EVO version and comes with 6+2 Phase Digital VRM.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

completely agree but if op don't want to spend that extra 2k then the non evo version is also good enough for take the cpu to at-least 4.5ghz provided op gets some decent cpu cooler.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 13, 2013)

How do i bargain with the people @ lamington?

I am 17years old and i dont look matured enough!
Do they give random people the quotes of the prices at which they are selling ? Also what RMA policies they have?



topgear said:


> completely agree but if op don't want to spend that extra 2k then the non evo version is also good enough for take the cpu to at-least 4.5ghz provided op gets some decent cpu cooler.





Cilus said:


> We have suggested him M5A97 EVO which offers superior build quality than the Non-EVO version and comes with 6+2 Phase Digital VRM.





bavusani said:


> I have a Corsair H60 2013 Edition and I am able to overclock fro stock 3.5GHz to 4.0GHz only because my Asus M5A97 R2.0 is a severe bottleneck in overclocking further more.I think if using CM Hyper 212 EVo also 1 can overclock to 4.0GHz anyways but its the MB that's limiting further OC.In my opinion 6 Core AMD FX is much better than a 8 Core AMD FX if using such MB's anyway.


Thanks for the information bavusani, but as topgear and clius said i'll be going for the EVO version which i believe was specially made for the FX series


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 13, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> How do i bargain with the people @ lamington?
> 
> I am 17years old and i dont look matured enough!
> Do they give random people the quotes of the prices at which they are selling ? Also what RMA policies they have?


Simply buy from reluted shops only(i like primeabgb personally)...

RMA/warrenty will be provided by manufacturere only, in their respective service centres, dont forger to get a invoice/bill


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 13, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Simply buy from reluted shops only(i like primeabgb personally)...
> 
> RMA/warrenty will be provided by manufacturere only, in their respective service centres, dont forger to get a invoice/bill



But flipkart gives their own RMA? 
Heard from many people if the product isn't working properly they exchange/refund as long as you report to them within 30days of buying!


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 13, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> But flipkart gives their own RMA?
> Heard from many people if the product isn't working properly they exchange/refund as long as you report to them within 30days of buying!



Flipkart is totally different...
@ lamington road afaik few shops give max. 3 day replacement. 
then if your product is in warrenty period you can RMA it to manufacturer.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 14, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Flipkart is totally different...
> @ lamington road afaik few shops give max. 3 day replacement.
> then if your product is in warrenty period you can RMA it to manufacturer.



So if i am getting parts at same price from flipkart, i should order from there right?


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

yeah, go ahead


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 14, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> So if i am getting parts at same price from flipkart, i should order from there right?



check the seller also.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 14, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> check the seller also.



True. Different sellers have different replacement and return policies. The usual 30 day return policy applies only for 'WS Retails' AFAIK.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks but i saw all the prices in the flipkart increased yesterday 
Should have ordered before


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 14, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Thanks but i saw all the prices in the flipkart increased yesterday
> Should have ordered before



Sent you a private message.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 15, 2013)

I went to 4-5shops and tried to get the quotes!

I went to primeabgb aswell but his quotes were expensive and he did not have Asus m5a97 evo r2.0

So this is the cheapest quote i got:

FX-6300 7500/-
Asus m5a97 EVO R2.0 - 7500/-
G Skill RipJaws 2*4GB Ram - 2*2700=5400/-
CM HAF 912 with window - 5500/-
Seasonic S12ii 620W - 5200/-
WD blue 1tb 4000/-
Sapphire 7950 OC with Boost 24,500/-  [No one @lamington road has VAPOR-X version  ]
Dell S2240L - 8500/-
--------------------------
TOTAL - 68,000/-


Is this worth it?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 15, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I went to 4-5shops and tried to get the quotes!
> 
> I went to primeabgb aswell but his quotes were expensive and he did not have Asus m5a97 evo r2.0
> 
> ...



is the mobo evo version?
get gtx 760 at 19k rather than spending 25k on 7950 oc

other prices seems to be fine


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 15, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> is the mobo evo version?
> get gtx 760 at 19k rather than spending 25k on 7950 oc
> 
> other prices seems to be fine



I got the Asus GTX 760 
quote of 21k RS so its only a 3.5k difference with a very high OCing capability and 1gb extra VRAM. [Battlefield 4 recommends 3GB VRAM]


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 15, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I got the Asus GTX 760
> quote of 21k RS so its only a 3.5k difference with a very high OCing capability and 1gb extra VRAM. [Battlefield 4 recommends 3GB VRAM]


for 1080p, 2gb is enough. if you go higher resolutions and multi monitor set ups, 3gb will be handy.760 can also be overclocked to get even more juice.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 16, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> for 1080p, 2gb is enough. if you go higher resolutions and multi monitor set ups, 3gb will be handy.760 can also be overclocked to get even more juice.



But battlefield 4's recommended hardware specs specify 3gb VRAM  [And it's usually meant for 1080p]

UPDATE: 

I am thinking of getting the 7870 for 16k rs, because i dont think its worth spending so much of my dads money on a gaming rig!

Also I am going to have a dual monitor setup with a 1080p [Dell s2240L] and a 900p [Viewsonic VA1912wb] monitor so please can some one tell me if the 7870 will support 2 monitors of different resolutions?


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2013)

trust me .. spend on the gpu as much as you can you take gaming seriously and if you want to save some bucks opt for manufacturers like zotac and get the non evo version of the motherboard.

You can run two monitors with different resolutions on a dual monitor setup.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> trust me .. spend on the gpu as much as you can you take gaming seriously and if you want to save some bucks opt for manufacturers like zotac and get the non evo version of the motherboard.
> 
> You can run two monitors with different resolutions on a dual monitor setup.



Okay then i think ill go with a 760 as my dad says dont go for the old card get the new one


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2013)

TBH GTX 760 is based on an old gpu architecture with few tweaks but nonetheless it's a very good gpu and to top it all your dad is also giving you the go code - so don't think twice and just get it .. if possible Asus GTX 760 DC2 Top while the stock cooled Zotac will cost you less the DC2 cooler is much better so you can OC your gpu to some good extent to increase it's performance further.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> TBH GTX 760 is based on an old gpu architecture with few tweaks but nonetheless it's a very good gpu and to top it all your dad is also giving you the go code - so don't think twice and just get it .. if possible Asus GTX 760 DC2 Top while the stock cooled Zotac will cost you less the DC2 cooler is much better so you can OC your gpu to some good extent to increase it's performance further.



I dont think there's a TOP version avilable for the gtx 760. It's only DC2, and i guess it will be around 22k


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 17, 2013)

Get the asus 760 direct cu or the msi 760 gaming edition card.Both are equally good.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 18, 2013)

I am thinking of going with the FX 6300 + 7870 because we are on the edge of New Console cycle and a change in node architecture. I dont want to spend much now. 
I think the 7870 will manage to play the games at high [not very high or ultra or maxed out] for another 1 year and then on mid for the next 6-7months after which i'll upgrade my gpu .. How is the plan? 

The max i could do is try and find a 7870XT [ But it's not available with the retailers atm   ]


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 18, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I am thinking of going with the FX 6300 + 7870 because we are on the edge of New Console cycle and a change in node architecture. I dont want to spend much now.
> I think the 7870 will manage to play the games at high [not very high or ultra or maxed out] for another 1 year and then on mid for the next 6-7months after which i'll upgrade my gpu .. How is the plan?
> 
> The max i could do is try and find a 7870XT [ But it's not available with the retailers atm   ]



> We are not AT the edge, we have already CROSSED the edge. The architectural and other details have already been announced.

> If you are unable to find 7950, then get Zotac GTX760.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > We are not AT the edge, we have already CROSSED the edge. The architectural and other details have already been announced.
> 
> > If you are unable to find 7950, then get Zotac GTX760.



Exactly thats why there is no point in buying a 25k or a 21k worth of graphic card now right?
If i go for the 7870 i save 9.5k rs [from the 7950] and 5.5k [from the 760] which will allow me to upgrade later on?

Also it's my first PC. So maybe in my subconscious mind i might be a little scared of buying a single part worth 25k rs!

But i am just so confused!


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2013)

if you don't want to spend 20k+ on gpu now and planning to upgrade later still GTX 760 is the best solution or else get GTX 660 around ~17k and later you can get another one for SLI but do keep in mind the availability issue or else if you can just wait for GTX 750 Ti


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 19, 2013)

Get 760 now. No need to settle with an inferior card. You won't need to upgrade for at least 2 years. Future crossfire/sli isn't an option the currently choosen motherboard does not support multi-gpu setup. Also, computer components loose their value too over time. So instead of getting a less powerful card now hoping to get a new one later, get a powerful one now and don't upgrade later.


----------

